# Somone Please Adopt my Dog



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

Due to my new work that requires traveling i am unable to keep my dog any longer.. He is a male German Shepherd. All Vaccinated, neutered and healthy. He is 15 months old. His name is Rocky. Very Dog Friendly Very Human Friendly Guard Dog [ wont let anyone come inside the house without permission] extremely playful Very good looking These are the pictures of the dog Rocky pictures by lazybones18 - Photobucket I live in los angeles, CA but i will be willing to help out with transportation cost if someone is outside California. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I would suggest contacting a GSD rescue in your area for help. They better have the ability to screen, match and place your dog...as well as have a good contract behind the dog should the new owner become unable to keep...at any time...during the lifetime of the dog. 

I would start with this one..
German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

I read through the policies and they do home visits, screen well and have a solid contract behind their dogs....which is all so important.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

omg he is amazing,, i wish i could.. i haver no more room though,, i hope you find him a great home


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful dog, good luck with finding him a home. I agree you should probably contact a rescue group, they may have a perfect new owner already waiting for a dog like yours!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I also suggest you contact a local rescue group for help screening potential adopters and finding him a home.

Also have you tried to contact his breeder to inform them of the situation and see if they can help? Many breeders will take dogs back and find them new homes if the current owner is unable to keep them. Many even require this in their sales contracts.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Have you contacted his breeder to see if they can take him back or help with rehomeing?


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

i know some one who would want him asap! in lousiana i dont think it be hard to ship email me jonderise @ yahoo .com she was a former police k-9 handler and know dogs its my mom  my dad has over 30 years working k9 military and police


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

he is not a breeder.. i bought it from a buy selling puppies on craigslist.. i saw the parents n were very beautiful.. i will email you asap.. still looking for someone to adopt this. also had a question

should i becareful about who the give the dog too.. i heard thrz some weird people out thr that take ur dogs and do lab animal testing n stuff.. is tht true ?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, be very careful about who you give the dog to. I would do a home check if possible and definitely get a vet and personal reference and make sure you follow through with checking the references. 

Also, charge a rehoming fee - not a ridiculous fee to make up your expenses but enough to ensure he will be taken care of.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could ask a local rescue to help with home visits if it's to far for you. Also, look on a rescue site for an adoption application. That will give you an idea of what to ask. I'm sure if you ask a rescue they will give you an application to have the person fill out.

Good Luck finding him a new home. He's very handsome.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

people will take dogs for lab testing and/or bait dogs. i agree with rehome fee, vet reference and home check. also GSD experience would be fabulous as well because thats how many GSDs end up in shelters and rehomed because people got more dog than they could handle. many people figure GSDs are like labs and easy to manage and will just be content to chase a ball all day. They need a lot more than that.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

sad to hear what people do to pets ..


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Is he good with kids? I could post at my work, but most of the people here have kids. (He is really a beautiful dog!).


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

bump !!!

he is extremely good with pets.. he is very very friendly with all humans.. he plays with small kidz in the neighbourhood... here is the photobucket album.. please email me [email protected] if you find anyone.. thanks

Rocky pictures by lazybones18 - Photobucket


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I suggest you contact these 2 places:
Welcome to the Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue

The Coastal German Shepherd Rescue has a owner surrender form. But check out both places.
They may be able to help you.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

so i submitted a application to coastal and they called me right away.. she said she can take my dog this week.. she said the dog either goes to a foster home or a kennel depending on behavior.. shud i trust them and give my dog away this week ? do you guyz think my dog will be in good hand at coastal german shepherd rescue.. any advice would be helpful thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could offer to foster him until they find him a new owner if you are worried about him going to a kennel. If their kennel is anything like that of another rescue that I've sent animals too then I think he'll be ok. Ask if they have an area for him to exercise in, whether there are ppl to walk him. I'll bet they do.

I really doubt it will take them long to find him a new home. He's young, good with dogs/cats/kids.


just had to add...did not know this was the rescue that took Phoenix! From everything I've seen of those two CA rescues they are both very good.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I looked at their website, and they look pretty legit to me. 

After looking over the website, by that alone, I would hand over my dog if I had to.

Have you checked out their site?? they are the rescue who have that poor gsd who's ears are missing( Sounds like a good place to me.

If you are serious in finding him a good home, I would prefer he went to a rescue who can screen potential adopters much more thoroughly than we probably could.

And I agree with Jax, he's VERY adoptable, so they should have no problem finding him a wonderful home


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Remember that dog Champ that I posted about having been shot 6 times?The Coastal Shepherd rescue took him in and he got adopted out.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

LAzybones...let me know which rescue you choose. I know someone who may be interested. We are in the SF Valley and I can let my girlfriend know where to apply.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JudynRich said:


> LAzybones...let me know which rescue you choose. I know someone who may be interested. We are in the SF Valley and I can let my girlfriend know where to apply.


YAY!! I see the bright light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

i think im gona go with coastal german shepherd.. they sound very legit.. good website and the lady i talked to sounded pretty nice and she knew what she was talking about.. ill call her today and give her ok.. also i will let you know and your gf can apply there... thanks a lot for all your guyz help.. im a guy and i have tear in my eyes typing this and thinking about giving my dog away... i remember when i got him as a puppy i slept next to his cage for 3-4 days with my finger in his mouth because he was lonely and used to cry .. but i really want him to find a better home than mine.. thanks a lot guyz


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

JudynRich said:


> Is he good with kids? I could post at my work, but most of the people here have kids. (He is really a beautiful dog!).


Judy, he is good with everyone.. he plays with kidz .. he has never bitten a animal or a human in his entire life..


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Good luck lazybones18, I am glad to see someone do right by their dog. I know you will find him a wonderful home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am really impressed with your adult attitude in putting whats best for your dog ahead of yourself. 

It's a very tough decision, but I applaud you for doing right by him and I'm sure he'll get a wonderful home


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

If you were in NM, I would seriously consider seeing if he could get along with our pup!


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

i had a german shepherd dog while i was growing up.. from age 4-17 .. i was very attached to her.. she died and i buried her with my own hands in a empty land.. for some reason i can never own any other breed of dog except german shepherd... thanks all ur help guyz .. ill keep you updated with the story of Rocky


----------

